
A half hour to learn Rust - letientai299
https://fasterthanli.me/articles/a-half-hour-to-learn-rust
======
TheGrassyKnoll
Thanks, its helping. Using Debian derived Bunsen Linux, Emacs (in Terminator),
trying to learn Rust. Moving along at glacial speed...

